# Video # 7 is now up...thanks Jeff



## YoYoSpin (Oct 12, 2006)

A follow-on to the first bottle stopper video released last week. Here's the link: 

http://content.penturners.org/video/3Dresin_part2.wmv

Hope you find it useful and informative.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 12, 2006)

Another great video Ed!  You can really see the difference in the new style of casting, it is so much clearer.  The pre-molded center-point guide is a nice feature too.  Keep up the good work! []


----------



## bnoles (Oct 13, 2006)

Ed,

Another great teaching tool from you.  The new molding is much improved over the previous one as already stated above.

One thing though, sure missed watching you turn on this one. I know time is limited in the length of these vids, but just wanted to comment on it.

Thanks so much for making and sharing these vids with us.  I see Bill has your blanks available at AS and I plan one ording some to give it a try.


----------

